# Chargeur qui chauffe



## kapik (4 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous !!

J'avais pas encore remarqué mais le chargeur de mon MBP chauffe énormément lorsque je me sert de l'ordi...

Question simple: et vous ? normal ou pas?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

kapik a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous !!
> 
> J'avais pas encore remarqué mais le chargeur de mon MBP chauffe énormément lorsque je me sert de l'ordi...
> 
> Question simple: et vous ? normal ou pas?



C'est à dire?
Il chauffe en permanence?
Par exemple sur mon Macbook, quand la batterie est en charge, mon chargeur est très chaud. Mais sinon, il ne ne chauffe pas.


----------



## kapik (4 Octobre 2009)

bin je le branche uniquement quand j'ai besoin de le charger et j'ai remarqué que quand je l'utilise en meme temps il chauffe...



> Mais sinon, il ne chauffe pas.


???

Ca veut dire quoi ? mdr quand il est pas branché ? (ok je sors  )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

kapik a dit:


> bin je le branche uniquement quand j'ai besoin de le charger et j'ai remarqué que quand je l'utilise en meme temps il chauffe...
> 
> 
> ???
> ...



Je reprends pour les mous du cerveau.
quand mon macbook est branché sur le secteur et que la batterie est chargée, le chargeur ne chauffe pas (ou très peu).

quand mon macbook est branché sur le secteur et que la batterie est en charge (car je l'ai utilisé sur batterie et que la batterie s'est déchargé, je précise car certains on du mal à connecter 2 neurones), le chargeur chauffe beaucoup.


----------



## kapik (4 Octobre 2009)

oki je pige le truc...

(prend pas mal ce que j'ai dit  )

alors tout est normal... merci !!


----------



## N3ox (6 Octobre 2009)

J'ai eu deux mbp, et j'ai constaté effectivement que le chargeur chauffait beaucoup quand il chargeait... plus que les anciens modèles.

A priori pas de problème.


----------



## TLM1986 (15 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème. Mon chargeur chauffe beaucoup pendant qu'il est ouvert (faut même pas que je suis entrain de l'utiliser). Et parfois il y a un petit bruit qu'on entend pendant qu'il charge.

Je sais pas si je dois m'acheter un autre chargeur ou pas. J'ai un peu peur qu'il endommage mon ordi.


----------

